# My 6.0 project begins



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

My dad spent today pulling off the cab and getting things apart. I'll be out there tomorrow on Sunday getting it back on road. Failed turbo for sure, has to be a failed EGR cooler valve. Not sure if somehow it failing, spraying coolant on the turbo, could cause turbo to fail? Putting on a bulletproof kit, new head gaskets/head bolts/oil system/HPOP fix/etc.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice shop set up, good luck with the wrenchin.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah he just got his building put up this Spring. 60x40 with a huge bifold door, so he can eventually get a small airplane in and out. You wouldn't think he's a computer programmer, lol.

Hopefully it's on the road Monday.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

That is a VERY nice quonset. I could fill that thing up with all kinds of great toys.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

So Swift hows the project truck coming along?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> So Swift hows the project truck coming along?



Maybe it's got a Cummins in it by now!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

That would be the long term fix.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> That would be the long term fix.


agree! I love how u have to pull the cabs on fords to work on the motors!:blink:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> agree! I love how u have to pull the cabs on fords to work on the motors!:blink:





Thats only some of them. 


Besides go look at any of the newer truck brands.
Pop the hood and then ask yourself how you would work on any thing.

They are ALL a nightmare. 

The new dodges for example, over half of the engine looks to be under the windshield cowl when looking at them from the front.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> agree! I love how u have to pull the cabs on fords to work on the motors!:blink:


Turns out that that is one of the better bits of engineering I have seen on any new truck in recent years. Like BPWY said, all these newer trucks are way too cramped in the engine compartment, but only Ford has engineered an easy solution. 

Lifting the cab is a relatively simple process, by design on the Superduty's. It can be done in 15-20 minutes by an experienced mechanic and allows 100% access to the engine and transmission. Whereas fighting a cramped engine compartment can add at least 20 minutes to a project and force even a good mechanic to 'cut corners'.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm probably not a "good" mechanic.


It'd add 20 HOURS for me, not 20 minutes. lol


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'm probably not a "good" mechanic.
> 
> 
> It'd add 20 HOURS for me, not 20 minutes. lol


Just like anything else, the first time is the most awkward!:whistling2:
After that, you can do it in the dark.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

thats cool They did a segment on speed channel concerning the 6.0 and its suicidal tendencies but they did not remove the cab gitya some hinges in the front and maker a tilt cab 
400 k on the 99 7.3 its not so much to look at any more but it still ticks away


----------

